# Pork Butt Temp Question



## shawn_woerlein (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey gang.  I know this has been tossed around before, but had a unique problem this morning and need some opinions.  

Had my smoker rolling at 240F at 7:00AM.  Threw in the injected/rubbed butt.  Apple Juice, sugar and salt injection.  

Wind literally picked up to 40 MPH for a good hour and a half, and it took nearly 2 hrs to get the smoker back up to 225F, hovered around 170F and slowly climbed.

Going on 4 hrs in the smoker now and the internal temp according to my wireless probe is 136F.

Should I be OK with the 2 hr stall?  I realize it is not 140 internal, but I am almost positive that outside .5 likely hit very early on.  Never had a big stall like that.  Had no way to block wind.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2016)

Your fine.

136 is close enough.

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 31, 2016)

You'll be fine, smoke on!


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 31, 2016)

What they said!


----------

